# Pictus Cat with fat belly



## DeeKay's Fishies

Well today, as with my other tank problems, just ran into a possible other problem. My pictus cat has a fat belly. I'm not sure what from, he could be constipated and I'm not too worried about the whole dropsy thing. I know that pictus cats have not successfully bred in captivity, but is it possible that I have a female, and its eggs? I feed him some brine shrimp in gel, its some stuff i've had, and since he's now decided not to go after the fish flakes, thats the only thing he'll eat. Ive bought some sinking wafers for catfish, but he wont touch them, and the other fish end up eating it once it becomes soft and expanded. I'm not sure if the swelling could be related to my tank still cycling or not. Any and all info is welcome and appreciated


----------



## Fishnut2

Hi DeeKay,
My guess is that your pictus pigged out on the brine shrimp. That would explain the fat belly, and loss of appetite for other foods. Are there any other symptoms suggesting that the fish is sick? Some fish will eat until they seem ready to explode...lol. Oscars come to mind...and are probably the best example of overeating. Keep an eye on it...but don't worry too much. You probably just found it's favorite food.


----------



## Lexus

Mine always had huge stomachs, cause they stole all the other fish's food. plus he ate other fishes too! :roll:


----------

